# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  A sweet and sad love story.

## manni9

A sweet and sad love story. 

sparrow was in love with a White rose.. One fine day this sparrow proposed the white rose.. The white rose told when She turns red She'll love Him.. Sparrow tares His body and slowly spreads his blood on the white rose and it turns red and fell in love but the sparrow is no more..That's love..

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HOW SWEET!

----------


## Endurer

what a sacrifice.. terrific one manni.

----------


## manni9

Thnx for liking ppl

Me bhi essa hi karonga,agar zaroorat prdhi tou  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

kiske liye ? :rolling;

----------


## manni9

hmmmmm,

Miss Right ke liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

agar wo Mrs. howein to ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

hmmmm,
Phir meri bad luck
:P

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin:

----------


## Payal

sweet, but not sad. neayz fanxs for sharing

----------


## TISHA

really sweet!

----------


## manni9

> sweet, but not sad. neayz fanxs for sharing


tnx for liking,but why it wasn't sad???

The sparrow is no more in this World,!!!!
@ Tisha Tanku  :Big Grin:

----------


## elektra

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 :rnop: how sweeeet

----------


## manni9

tnxx for liking
BTW welcome here  :Smile:

----------


## elektra

thank u dear

----------


## happy princess

> A sweet and sad love story. 
> 
> sparrow was in love with a White rose.. One fine day this sparrow proposed the white rose.. The white rose told when She turns red She'll love Him.. Sparrow tares His body and slowly spreads his blood on the white rose and it turns red and fell in love but the sparrow is no more..That's love..


 kash main bhi koi sparrow hoti  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## manni9

well sparrow tou bewakoof niklla ,issi liye mara gaya  :Big Grin: 

Me phool bana pasand keron ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

> A sweet and sad love story. 
> 
> sparrow was in love with a White rose.. One fine day this sparrow proposed the white rose.. The white rose told when She turns red She'll love Him.. Sparrow tares His body and slowly spreads his blood on the white rose and it turns red and fell in love but the sparrow is no more..That's love..


so sweet. :up;

----------


## happy princess

> well sparrow tou bewakoof niklla ,issi liye mara gaya 
> 
> Me phool bana pasand keron ga


well muhabbat main to qurbani di jati hai li nahi jati :blush:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon Aug 15, 2005 1:36 am
> 
> A sweet and sad love story. 
> 
> sparrow was in love with a White rose.. One fine day this sparrow proposed the white rose.. The white rose told when She turns red She'll love Him.. Sparrow tares His body and slowly spreads his blood on the white rose and it turns red and fell in love but the sparrow is no more..That's love..
> 
> 
> so sweet. :up;


Thx for pasanding  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Sep 09, 2005 7:29 pm
> 
> well sparrow tou bewakoof niklla ,issi liye mara gaya 
> 
> Me phool bana pasand keron ga 
> 
> 
> well muhabbat main to qurbani di jati hai li nahi jati :blush:


hmmm,well kya faida essi qurbani ka,ke aap pyar pane ke liye zinda hi na rahain,aur wo "PHOOL" kisi aur ke sath shaadi ker ke apne 1 bache ko aap ka walla naam dede,aur saari life happy ho ker guzar de,jub ke sparrow bechara,qabar main Qayamat ka intezaar kerta rahe  :Frown:

----------


## mie-ya

aww so sweet and sad too

----------

